# Haunt Performance/Show instead of Display/Walkthrough?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever done or know of anyone who has done some sort of show or performance instead of having just a display or walk-through haunt? Not talking a theme or anything like that. I mean something along the lines of like a short play or musical (well I've seen a musical before - the place in California that builds their entire facade with cardboard - discussed in this THREAD or go direct to their site, The Fright Gallery) that's Halloween oriented.

Today I was listening to the soundtrack for the game Obscure II (great stuff, lots of melancholy violin, little techno, and some good crunchy guitar). And as I was listening there was dark Cirque Du Soleil like images rolling through my head. And then it occurred to me, wouldn't this be a great way to do the front yard. Have opera like numbers every so often throughout the night (not necessary lyrical or vocal - so no singing or dialog really) that are linked together and tell a story set to dark music.

There's no way I could pull this off this year. And unless the community section of my site kicks off, no way I can do it alone unless it's all animatronic. But none-the-less I thought this would be something really cool to do in front your own home as opposed to just decorating or having a walkthrough haunt.

-TM


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Evil Bob's pirate ship is kinda like that... a concert...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Rev, any vid's? I couldn't find anything current on his page. I remember some of the stuff he did last year and had posted here (we are talking about the same person right, "Evil" Bob Andrews) which looked pretty cool. 

Not really talking about a concert per se. More like a series of 5-10 minute stories that are self contained but interlinked and set to dark music. Kinda in the vane of Cirque Du Soleil where each act is self contained but form a greater story - obviously without the circus acts though cause they'd be taking my fat ass to the hospital before the night was done.

In between each performance breaks it would be like a yard display. The acts would sometimes overlap the display and create an pseudo interactive environment with the guests/ToTs.

Me and my delusions of grandeur eh? Story of my life 

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Kinda cool. Like an Easter passion play, eh?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Kinda cool. Like an Easter passion play, eh?


Kinda sorta but taking the best of both worlds (obviously without all the religious over or undertones) - a yard haunt and a play. The play would have short bits of narration to introduce each act. But the acts would be told by action and music not with dialog (think silent film).

-TM


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

My friends in university did something like that as part of a haunted hayride. It was quite elaborate, meeting Ichabod crane and hearing his story before a guy - on an actual horse - dressed up as the Headless Horseman (of course) scares him away. 

I think injecting bits of actual drama/performance - even a 5 minute piece - is a great idea.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Theres a couple in I think Washington state that uses their local drama club to put on a show. Last year I think they dressed as zombies and danced to thriller. They also have an amazing display on top of the dancers its crazy. Ill try and find a link to them.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

We did a show several years in our garage called "Madame Sarita's Spirit Parlour." It was a huge hit each year, and allowed us to provide more total entertainment time per guest than they'd get from a walk-through haunt. To see screenshots and even video of some years' performances, visit our Carnival of Souls page.

Basically, it was a black-light puppet show, with puppeteers dressed in black controlling fluorescent ghosts which were summoned up by the Spirit Medium. It worked really well, and we were able to pull off a lot of entertainment with a minimum of staff, space, and cost. I highly recommend this approach to anyone looking to provide something a little different...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Theres a couple in I think Washington state that uses their local drama club to put on a show. Last year I think they dressed as zombies and danced to thriller. They also have an amazing display on top of the dancers its crazy. Ill try and find a link to them.


Turtle, I believe you are referring to The Davis Graveyard here in Milwaukie, Oregon. They hired their local high school's dance team to perform to "Thriller" at their haunt. And, you are right. It is an amazing display, even without the performance. They get bigger and better every year. I may actually make the 15-20 minute drive over there this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh i would definately drive there if i had the chance. Ive loved their display for years. Truely amazing what the creative minds of haunters come up with.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Killinger said:


> Turtle, I believe you are referring to The Davis Graveyard here in Milwaukie, Oregon. They hired their local high school's dance team to perform to "Thriller" at their haunt. And, you are right. It is an amazing display, even without the performance. They get bigger and better every year. I may actually make the 15-20 minute drive over there this year.


Now thats what I'm talkin about.

-TM


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have always wished I could do more of a performance in our yard rather than a haunt. I've always thought it would be great to have a group of people doing the dance to "Thriller" and then being able to perform the song "Monster Rap" by Elvira. But the problem is, I am NOT an outgoing person who likes attention and I don't know a soul who knows the dance to "Thriller" so it's just remained a dream of mine. But I always thought it would be cool to have a Horror themed rock concert in our yard with everyone clapping along. lol But I do LOVE the idea of a black-light puppet show in our garage. We actually took our son to one of these black-light shows called "Glow Tales" last year, but I never would have thought of putting one on for Halloween. I may have to think about that for this year. Any ideas for a story line?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Dr Killinger said:


> Turtle, I believe you are referring to The Davis Graveyard here in Milwaukie, Oregon. They hired their local high school's dance team to perform to "Thriller" at their haunt. And, you are right. It is an amazing display, even without the performance. They get bigger and better every year. I may actually make the 15-20 minute drive over there this year.


They are also the new caretakers of FrightFest Northwest, held every year in Champoeg, Oregon. This year was my first but definitely not my last. They gave an amazing seminar on how to create their video projection effect as well as host a tombstone making seminar at their home.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've wanted to do something like this for a few years, basically to entertain the people waiting in line to get into the back yard. I was hoping that every 20-30 minutes, I would be able to pull off a short show, but so far it hasn't happened. I can barely get enough volunteer actors as it is, and I'm not even asking them to dance! I wanted to have them start at my neighbors house a few doors down, dressed in zombie makeup and then "carry" another actor on their shoulders like a funeral procession, then bring the person over, lay them on the ground on a freshly dug plot, and then break into Thriller. *sigh*...guess I'll have to start hanging around the dance studios..LOL.


----------

